# TAM is turning into Reddit



## MeditMike80 (Dec 29, 2012)

I recently started a thread that had some intersting discussion going on. It was called "neglecting the husband for the children." It was locked by one of the forum administrators and I would like to be unlocked.

There was no fighting going on and most of the discussion was civil except for one individual who kept trying to turn the discussion into a debate about sexism. She also misrepresented what others said and instead of her being banned for being dishonest and and disingenuous, my thread was locked?!? Is TAM all about soft-headed political correctness? I stopped going on reddit because of garbage like that, looks like TAM is turning into the same deal.

I don't care if I made generalizations in the threat, it was written and started by me from a male perspective and looking for that sort of perspective. This political correctness this one particular administrator espouse is downright sickening and crazy. I don't understand this fear that people have about generalizations. So what if I made one? I was very clear in my original posting that it was not about all women or all mothers - it was about certain mothers - that's really not a generalization, is it?

Unlock my thread, there was nothing wrong with it...


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

bottom line, it ain't your board
the 5th admendment don't apply here as it's a private site and yes I think there are many things that I don't agree with in regards to TAM moderator decisions but if I wish to continue posting here then I have to abide by their wishes.


The site admin locked it and if you don't like it I suggest you PM him instead because I suspect your TAM demise is now imminent.


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

I see MeditMike80 was banned. Is it because of his post at the beginning of this thread?


----------



## cledus_snow (Feb 19, 2012)

^probably got banned because he was a bit too "forceful" in his request. maybe should've asked, instead of demanding. 


i'm at a loss as to why this thread got closed as well.

<<<<SCRATCHES HEAD>>>>


----------



## FrenchFry (Oct 10, 2011)

Guys, he self-immolated.


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

I am trying to understand what rule he broke. If the owners cannot be specific and clear and open about their limits, then it means anyone's presence here is up the owner's whim.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

PieceOfSky said:


> I am trying to understand what rule he broke. If the owners cannot be specific and clear and open about their limits, then it means anyone's presence here is up the owner's whim.


Not at all a whim. Please read the forum rules. 

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/general-relationship-discussion/2117-forum-rules-please-read-first.html

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/2459-sex-section-rules-please-read-first.html


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

There was nothing in the post at the beginning of this thread that violates an TAM rules that I know of. I can see he was a bit irritated, and his post included criticism of the moderators action, but I sincerely hope the owners of TAM do not think that justifies a ban.

As for the thread that OP complained had been locked, I also do not see what violation of that section's rules he was responsible for, and again I do not see the justification in the rules for him being banned due to his posts in that thread.

Perhaps he did violate the rules. If so, the I would think the owners of TAM would be eager to clarify by providing a quote from OP and a quote of the violated rule. Otherwise, I fear there is dysfunction in the way TAM is run that will lead to people not getting the help they need.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

If I recall correctly, he also double posted this thread in General

he was trying to stir the pot obviously


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

I am interested in hearing from the owners of TAM, directly, explaining why they chose to have him banned. 

If it is because he broke the rules, then it should straight forward for the owners to quote him and the rules and everyone can see the connection they made in their minds.

Otherwise, I see no alternative than he was banned just per their whim.

I try very hard to help people on this site, and I try very hard to get help myself. I have a vested interest in rooting out dysfunction in the operation of this site, if and when it exists, and I would hope the owners and everyone else here would support it.

On a site where day in day out the importance of direct communication in relationships is shown to be of extreme importance, I find it sadly ironic that when someone is banned, or threads are locked, the owners are quiet about the particular reasons why. And, if this thread is as it appears, then publicly complaining about how one was treated by the management of this site is enough to get you banned. If this is truly how it is, then I'd like to know.


----------

